# Another eye roller



## chap190 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi good folks!

I know you probably all roll your eyes when you get another newby "what gun should I get" post. Yes, I am a newby....Ive shot shotguns and rifles all my life. I took my carry class last week and am looking to get a new pistol right away, primarily for self defense and pratice......lots of practice. One gun for now, but I would eventually like a carry and a home pistol....and maybe another for good measure.
I have learned a tremendous amount from reading all the posts and archives here. You all seem like a good, knowledgable bunch, so I would like to pose the newby poll: For my First pistol, in order that I am leaning:

Sig 226 (never shot, feels good in my hand, just plain sexy and I like the image, for what that is worth)
Springfield 9 (never shot, a little lower profile, feels good in my hand, curious about the grip safety)
Walther 9mm (never shot,feels good in my hand)
Glock 17 (reliable, I have shot it, not 100% sold, kind of brick-like but it is but it is reliable and has great reputation)
Berreta P99 ( just plain good looking pistol, feels good but I have never shot it)

I suspect that you all are going to suggest that I shoot them before choosing, and I would like to, but I havent found anywhere in my area that I can do that. You all are the experts, please give me your thoughts on the above mentioned pistols.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have no experience with the Sig 226 9mm, or Berreta PX 4 9mm.
So I can not comment.

However I have both the Springfield XD 9 and the Glock 17 and both are great guns and will serve you well.
The Glock is a little bit lighter in weight than the XD, and are good guns so you can't go wrong. But I prefer the XD over the Glock because of the grip safety. Just one of them hold over things from being a 1911 fan.


:smt1099


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

One man's opinion (and you will receive many...)
1) Sig is a good gun, but I could not justify the cost 
2) XD9 and Glock are good...probably would vote for the Glock
3) Don't care for the Beretta...I personally think is is ugly

You may want to look at the S&W M&P or a CZ 75B or P-01. Take your time researching, that is half the fun!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

All members are encouraged to be familiar with the Forum Guidelines , so please take a few minutes to review them if you have not done so already.

I've owned two XD's and they were both great. Sold them both to pay for my Sig and have never regretted the decision.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I have shot all of the models that you have listed above. They are all good pistols and would take care of your needs, I am sure. I was in your situation last year, took my ccw class, and purchased my first pistol. It just so happens to be on your list. The PX4 was my choice. I carry it daily, and I love it. It is far more accurate than I am, and it is not picky at all when it comes to ammo, spits out everything I feed it. Recoil is as low as it gets with a 9mm, capacity is great with 17 round stock, and it is very comforable. Good luck with your decision and be safe!


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The XD series is hard to beat for a new shooter. The grip safety provides some small degree of extra safety, I suppose, but it probably wouldn't necessarily make the XD preferable to a Glock. The good thing about it is that it is hardly noticeable and has no negative effect on the ability of the shooter. XD's are very user friendly, and almost everyone is able to learn to shoot them well, quickly.

The others you mention are great guns, too, but I tend to favor a striker fired handgun like the XD or Glock for a new handgun shooter.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I picked the Sig from the choices you gave. But then I re read you question more carefully. I would buy the Sig right now from the list you have however if it were to be my *first pistol * I would go with a Springfield XDm 9mm. They come with many features are light weight very reliable and easy to shot. A fine looking weapon too.

My first hand gun was similar to the Springfield, I do not like how a Glock feels in my hand. they are a fine weapon and I can not tell you a bad thing about them. I personally enjoy shooting a lot more if I am shooting a XDm instead of a Glock. Glock has many followers and a ton of aftermarket and accesories that are very easy to buy.

Good luck choosing have fun with which ever weapon you pick. Someone suggested a P-01 very good suggestion however not on your list. Merry Christmas

RCG


----------



## chap190 (Nov 23, 2009)

I only have a moment right now, but want to thank you for your responses. It is interesting and educational to hear the views of those more experiencced, particularly with the pistols that I am considering. You can talk with the folks in the stores but it doesnt compare with actual expierence. I gotta run, but thanks again and I will repsond more later.

Thanks!!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

actually i would get the glock 19 over the 17
it feels a lot better in my hand and in a poll sometime this year it was the number 2 gun to have - the question was what 5 guns should a person own - 1911 45 was number 1 and glock 19 was number two
for a starter i would go with a 9mm and the glock 19 is VERY good


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Although I don't own every one of your choices, I have used all of them, and quite a few others. My favorite of all of them is the Walther 9mm -- if it's the P99 you are talking about. However, I don't think it's worth what they want for them now, so I would rule that out. Can't go wrong with them though.

The Sig and the Beretta (you probably meant the PX4 instead of P99) are also excellent, but they cost more than the Glock or XD, and won't give you any more inherent accuracy or reliability. Get them later.

The Springfield -- hopefully the XD is what you are talking about -- and the Glock are all the pistol anyone would ever need, and costs a bit less than the others. Choosing between them would be based on purely personal preferences, as they are both accurate and reliable. Of the two, I would choose the Glock every time. There are too many wierd things about the XD that I don't like (protruding recoil guide rod, big hole in the back of the slide, grip safety, small sight dots, etc.), and there are too many good things that I like about the Glock (ease of maintenance, availability of part and accessories, reliability, accuracy, lack of cheap plastic accessories that I don't have to pay for). 

You should add the S&W M&P9 to your list as well. For a beginner, I would recommend that one most of all. Not that it's better than a Glock, but it's just about as good, and it has one thing that the G doesn't have. The M&P's grip panels can be changed, so you can more or less customize the size of the grip to suit you. Around here at least, the M&P is cheaper than the Beretta and Walther (which also have this feature), and are usually about the same price as the Glocks.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have yet to meet an unhappy Sig Sauer owner. I've owned XD's as well..both are quality weapons. Al you listed are. But if it was me and only one was going to come home with me then I'd have to have a Sig.


----------



## chap190 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your responses! It is close.....the Sig and the Glock seem to be the favorites, but.....

Yes, Phil, I had a few typos in my brands and models, My "newbyness", combined with my rush to post messed me up. I did mean the Walther P99 and the Springfield XD . I like the feel of both but alot of these model numbers and brands are so close that for a new guy, it can get confusing. 

I am going to go again tomorrow and look, listen and feel, and hopefully walk away with a new pistol for both me and my wife (but that is another story). You all have been a great help and I will start out on my evals as per the reponses I received here. I will let you know what I get.

Thanks again, you were a great help, and I look forward to hopefully being a helpful contributor in the future!


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome from North Central Texas.

I own and shoot Sig's , Glocks, XDm's, Kimbers Colts, and others.

I suggest you go shoot every gun you think you want.

Borrow from friends / rent at the range / ask someone at the range that's shooting a gun you are interested in.

All the guns on the survey are great guns.

All on the survey feel different & shoot different (to me).

Just my .02

:smt1099


----------



## chap190 (Nov 23, 2009)

Well......I'm an idiot!
I went to buy my pistol this weekend, and after an hour handling the guns, I decided on the Glock 19 ( I know I said 17 in the poll, because I have shot one, but the 19 just felt better in my hand). So.....I went to check out and wasn't allowed to purchase it because I have recently moved and my drivers liscense did not reflect my current address.......and I havent received my carry permit yet. I should have thought of that before hand, but live and learn, I guess. Time to go to the DMV again.....

On a different note, I read something over the weekend that got me thinking; Obviously different brands and calliber of guns feel, fire and point differently. It said that for those who have different brands of guns, the consistency and accuracy may be compromised because of the difference. Although I am only looking at one pistol now, my short term goal is to have a subcompact, a compact and a 1911. If I get a Glock, Springfield or Sig, for example, in these 3 sizes, will my accuarcy falter when going from one to the other? I would imagine so. Does anyone have any comments, insight and words of wisdom regarding this?

Thanks again for all your help and advice.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well accuracy could be affected, but not too much if you practice with each of your guns. 

I find if I'm having a bad day - it's not the guns fault no matter what the brand it is  :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

chap190 said:


> If I get a Glock, Springfield or Sig, for example, in these 3 sizes, will my accuarcy falter when going from one to the other?


Logically, the only reason your accuracy should suffer, is if you are switching to a gun with a shorter sighting radius, or one with a rougher or harder trigger than you're accustomed to. Putting rounds on target is basically nothing more than maintaining your sight picture on the target until the firing pin strikes the primer.

Of course, there are dozens of things that influence your ability to do that, but in the end, if you can shoot...you can shoot.


----------



## chap190 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Wooooooo Hoooooooo*

Merry Christmas to me!
Well, I just gort home with my shiney new Sig 226 SCT. 
Now I cant wait to go to the range.......
Thanks again for all your help and advice and I look forward to contributing in the future.


----------



## Dr Arkham (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats on your new pistol. I've been thinking about a Sig or and HK for a while now. Any reason you went with the Sig over the Glock?


----------



## chap190 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hey Roman.
I went for the sig over the glock for a couple of reasons:
First, although I had never shot the Sig (I have shot the Glocks), it just felt much better in my hand. I liked the feel and the balance. Since this is not going to be for carry, the heavier weight and larger size didnt bother me at all. I also liked the sites and the 4ea 20 round mags that come with it. 
Second, although it is only my own personal perception, there is just someting sexy about the sigs, where-as the glocks are more utilitarian (which isn't a bad thing).

However, I am already oin the market for my carry gun, which I do want small and lightweight. For this I am looking at the Glock 26 and also the Springfield XD 9mm sub compact. Pretty sure I am going to get one or the other after I shoot them both this weekend.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to forum from SE Texas and congratulations on your new Sig, I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Only the experienced or professionals should carry glocks, they have no safeties in my opinion . It is not a beginner handgun


----------



## Barryd (Mar 15, 2009)

Xd9


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

pic said:


> Only the experienced or professionals should carry glocks, they have no safeties in my opinion . It is not a beginner handgun


Do you feel the same about revolvers? They are fired in exactly the same manner - just draw and pull the trigger.

Anyone who points a gun at someone negligently, or puts their finger inside the trigger guard when not pointed in the direction they intend to shoot, will be just as dangerous with a flip safety. Those two rules, alone, will prevent injury to another person, or oneself, and anyone I teach to use a gun will have that down pat before I ever let them touch a live round.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

double post. my bad


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Bisley said:


> Do you feel the same about revolvers? They are fired in exactly the same manner - just draw and pull the trigger.
> 
> Anyone who points a gun at someone negligently, or puts their finger inside the trigger guard when not pointed in the direction they intend to shoot, will be just as dangerous with a flip safety. Those two rules, alone, will prevent injury to another person, or oneself, and anyone I teach to use a gun will have that down pat before I ever let them touch a live round.


I do not feel the same about the revovler I actually believe the revolver is one of the safer and more reliable of the two.
I have always carried a revolver, They are fired in the same manner I agree, but the physical mechanics are very different. Revolvers have exposed hammers, trigger pull is double action on the revolvers verses more of a single action type pull with a glock. I personally have always carried a revolver and a colt gov. cocked and locked ,now I carry a glock. I personally feel the glock is the least safest in regards to an accidental discharge. check out the youtube video of the instructor shhoting himself with a glock in front of a class room


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

pic said:


> I personally feel the glock is the least safest in regards to an accidental discharge. check out the youtube video of the instructor shhoting himself with a glock in front of a class room


Actually, that was a _negligent_ discharge.

A person who holsters any gun with his finger on the trigger is probably going to have a ND, sooner or later. The guy may be a fine instructor on 99 days out of 100, but on that day, he was an idiot.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

pic said:


> . I personally feel the glock is the least safest in regards to an accidental discharge. check out the youtube video of the instructor shhoting himself with a glock in front of a class room


The Glock has safeties that prevent accidental discharges. A Glock will not go off, no matter what you do to it. It will only go off if you pull the trigger. Guess what -- that's what it is designed to do, just like the pistols you already carry.

Bisley is 100% correct. There is a huge difference between an accidental discharge, and pulling the trigger and having the gun discharge like it should. Branding a gun in response to human error is kinda like blaming the gun itself when a person commits a crime. It makes no sense....


----------



## Dr Arkham (Dec 28, 2009)

Off-topic, but holy crap! The dude shot himself and then tried to keep teaching the class? That's dedication.

Back on-topic


----------



## yzfrider (Jan 17, 2010)

Roman4405 said:


> Off-topic, but holy crap! The dude shot himself and then tried to keep teaching the class? That's dedication.
> 
> Back on-topic


Or he was embarrassed.


----------



## archull (Dec 21, 2009)

Personally I have shot and loved both the sig 226 and the beretta px4, they feel great in your hand. 

The glock 17 is reliable but I prefer the glock 19 over it for some reason. The springfield is a decent gun and although I shoot well with it I am not a fan of the trigger. 

Personally I am a Sig fanboi but the 3 above guns I have experienced and liked. Its really up to user preference. You need to handle these guns even if you don't shoot them before making this decision. Get the one that feels right in your hand. All of these guns are reliable so thats not an issue, get the one you are comfortable with because no matter how good a gun is you will only shoot well with it if you are comfortable with it.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

falchunt said:


> I have shot all of the models that you have listed above. They are all good pistols and would take care of your needs, I am sure. I was in your situation last year, took my ccw class, and purchased my first pistol. It just so happens to be on your list. The PX4 was my choice. I carry it daily, and I love it. It is far more accurate than I am, and it is not picky at all when it comes to ammo, spits out everything I feed it. Recoil is as low as it gets with a 9mm, capacity is great with 17 round stock, and it is very comforable. Good luck with your decision and be safe!


Ditto on this one, and unlike a previous post the PX4 is less expensive than all the other pistol's you have mentioned, you can get them all day long under 500.00. I own the PX4 compact similiar in size to the G-19 and carry it every day, we ran across a copperhead not too long ago and I blasted it twice in both DA and SA w/ a drop of a dime. Most assured it's a true compact combat pistol, but you can't go wrong with any of them, and only you can decide.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I like them all, it will be a hard decision for sure, you have DA/SA's and Striker fired, that in and of itself should be a determining factor as well.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Thread's from 2009 -- Closed.


----------

